# Whats your opinion?



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm interested in what any of you think is the most coveted game in North America & Canada? Say what ever you think its your choice!


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd love to take a big bear and also try some of their wingshooting & fishing.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

MOST coveted or MY most coveted?

I'd say most coveted is either Bighorn or Stone Sheep and/or the Grizzly bear.

MY most coveted would be Yukon Moose with a bow, or a Mountain Lion coming to a call.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ebbs its up to you, what you think or what you want!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would guess a big 6x6 elk would be the most coveted. Or perhaps a monster Whitetail.


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

It strikes me that a lot of Americans are sheep mad and I can fully understand that....... but it's not for because my little legs are far too short for those bloody great mountains!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

For me a big Cougar in BC, stalked in the snow. Then a big Wolf from Idaho coming to a call and then a bloody big Grizzly.


----------

